# Coil building?



## anton (30/9/16)

hi all coil building help 2 24g wrapped with 28g 6 wrapes ohm reading 0.02 3.5 mm coil master jig on mod koopor plus 200 0.63 ohm ???????femaga ohm coil read help please

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (30/9/16)

I'm not sure if this is what you are asking but Clapton 2x24ga parallel kanthal A1 with outer wrap 28ga kanthal A1, 6 wraps around 3.5mm ID should give you 0.53Ω.

Try Wire Wizard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## anton (30/9/16)

jep that it on my koopor plus 200 it reas at3.95 ohms lol i think my battry are flatt on ohmd reader lol


----------



## M5000 (1/10/16)

Not very sure but if I understood correctly, if the ohms reader is giving a reading that doesn't seem correct, you can always check it on the mod, use the wattage control buttons and avoid the fire button if you unsure. Use a coil app like the one suggested above so you know what to expect so when you see the reading you know if the build is done correctly. Try and keep claptons tidy at the posts to keep ohms stable.

ps. just a suggestion, edit your first post and correct the spelling of "wrapped", this forum is a google search result fav.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (1/10/16)

anton said:


> hi all coil biulding help 2 24 gades raped with 28 gades 6 rapes ohm reading 0.02 3.5 mm coil master jeg on mod koopor plus 200 0.63 ohm ???????femaga ohm coil read help please



Joh! 2 x 24 raped by a 28 and 6 rapes! I think you should call the police mate. A lot of raping going on there

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/10/16)

I feel slightly guilty for laughing at that but it got me by surprise this early wow


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/10/16)

anton said:


> jep that it on my koopor plus 200 it reas at3.95 ohms lol i think my battry are flatt on ohmd reader lol


I have noticed the Koopor reads resistance very high if the batteries were drained too far. Might be your problems yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (3/10/16)

zadiac said:


> Joh! 2 x 24 raped by a 28 and 6 rapes! I think you should call the police mate. A lot of raping going on there



Geezus, looks like the prison gang number system has penetrated ecigssa - I dunno which gang the 2x 24's are from but getting butt raped 6 times by a 28 must have been hell!


----------



## Caveman (3/10/16)

Greyz said:


> Geezus, looks like the prison gang number system has penetrated ecigssa - I dunno which gang the 2x 24's are from but getting butt raped 6 times by a 28 must have been hell!


That's hectic, its usually the 28's that send the 26's do the raping, but I suppose the 26's were busy that day so they decided to get 2 x 24's to do it instead.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## anton (3/10/16)

lol guys  i am try to buil coils here new bee at it look at you tub vides BUT i think i got it now 24 g kanthal twistes 6 rapes 36 ohm and loving it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (3/10/16)

anton said:


> lol guys  i am try to buil coils here new bee at it look at you tub vides BUT i think i got it now 24 g kanthal twistes 6 rapes 36 ohm and loving it



I would probably also love 6 rapes, but I doubt the victim would

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Max (3/10/16)

Evening - can anyone confirm the configuration of the 2 x Clapton Coils supplied with the Vaporesso Gemini 22mm RTA Kit - specifically materials and gauges - Thank You.


----------



## anton (4/10/16)

i am so sorry for miss spell wraps now we have a rape war going


----------



## anton (4/10/16)

gg


----------

